# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2010



## Dan (1 Jul 2010 às 08:33)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 23,1ºC.

Mínima de 16,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2010 às 12:32)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui céu limpo com algumas nuvens que vão aparecendo em volta...

O ambiente cá continua muito quente com vento fraco,actual 33.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2010 às 14:10)

Céu com poucas nuvens,actual 34.0ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2010 às 14:39)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de SW e tempo quente.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

Desde que o vento aumentou a sua velocidade, o ambiente é até fresco e muito agradável.


----------



## Z13 (1 Jul 2010 às 17:09)

*32,7ºC*

a clássica tarde de verão... quente e abafada...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2010 às 17:46)

Tempo solarengo e ameno, com vento moderado de Noroeste e uma célula lá longe, a Este.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jul 2010 às 18:22)

Céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado e 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2010 às 19:29)

Boas tardes .

Tarde muito quente,o vento começou a soprar a meio da tarde da direção W,mas por enquanto ainda não fez baixar muito as temperaturas ,actual 31.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.0ºC / 34.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Jul 2010 às 21:11)

Céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura desce a bom ritmo.

Actual: *17.9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (1 Jul 2010 às 22:04)

ac_cernax disse:


> Céu com algumas nuvens e temperatura desce a bom ritmo.
> 
> Actual: *17.9ºC*



Que inveja...

Por aqui, passa das 22h e nós com 24,5ºC....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

Por aqui a noite com o ambiente mais fresco ,mesmo assim ainda nos 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jul 2010 às 22:39)

BOAS 

por estes lados o dia chegou com nevoeiro que so levantou por volta das 10h
deixando o ceu limpo.
de tarde tornou-se nublado por nuvens altas... 
a minima foi de 19.3ºC e a maxima de 27.7ºC bem mais fresco...

actualmente o ceu esta limpo, com vento fraco e fresquinho... 
estou com a minima da noite passade: 19.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2010 às 22:56)

Céu limpo com actual 23.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 23,2ºC. Mínima de 17,5ºC e máxima de 30,6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jul 2010 às 00:14)

Vai refrescando lentamente... embora haja desde o fim da tarde uma aumento da intensidade do vento

*Dados actuais: 21,7ºC  43%hr  1018hPa*



*Extremos do dia: 15,7ºC  32,7ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2010 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 25,5ºC.

Mínima de 15,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2010 às 12:40)

Boas tardes .

Finalmente um pequena trégua nas temperaturas altas ,não vai ser muitos dias,mas já é bom .

O céu vai estando muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias,actual 27.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2010 às 14:12)

O sol já vai aparecendo,com menos nuvens com o vento fraco,actual 30.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jul 2010 às 14:51)

Por cá, manhã de nevoeiro e nem por isso tarde de soalheiro.A tarde encontra-se nublada por nuvens altas e médias, com cara de chuva e vento fraco.

Já agora, relembro que reporto à tarde e manhã de Carragoso, freguesia de Santos Êvos, concelho de Viseu, excepto ou diga o contrário.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2010 às 19:56)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com algumas nuvens e algum calor....

Neste momento muito sol e vento fraco,actual 29.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.6ºC / 32.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jul 2010 às 20:39)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com neblina e assim esteve ate ao meio dia, deixado o ceu nublado po nuvens altas... 
o vento soprou fraco de tarde... 
 minima foi de 16.5ºC e a maxima de 28.4ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado e vento fraco... 
estou com 22.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2010 às 22:06)

Boas,tudo calmo com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Jul 2010 às 22:25)

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado.

Temperatura: *19.0ºC*

T. Mín. *12.4ºC*
T. Máx. *27.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2010 às 23:42)

Céu limpo com actual 21.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Jul 2010 às 00:47)

*19,4ºC* a descer... ainda bem!

Extremos do dia: *14,8ºC  30,1ºC*


----------



## Fil (3 Jul 2010 às 01:34)

Boas, neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e a temperatura é de 19,3ºC. Os extremos do dia foram 16,4ºC / 26,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2010 às 14:17)

Boas tardes.

Hoje a manhã foi passada em banhos na piscina ...

Pela manhã céu limpo,mas a partir das 12h têm vindo a ficar nublado e já com muitas nuvens ,actual 31.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2010 às 14:38)

A tarde promete focos tormentosos para as regiões do interior.

EUCLID


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jul 2010 às 15:41)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o dia começou encoberto e com um ligeiro nevoeiro mas foi diminuindo de nebulosidade até ficar limpo, mas agora à tarde foram aparecendo algumas nuvens.

Estando assim agora...










Temperatura: *28.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

Por aqui já se faz barulho ,a trovoada ,já existe alguns focos em volta da cidade,actual 32.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2010 às 16:31)

Em Seia há registo de precipitação:







Em Trancoso, a estação do Mago registou 2mm nos últimos minutos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Jul 2010 às 16:36)

na região de lamego têem.se multiplicado o numero de cumulos congestus na ultima hora mas na cidade propriamente dita ainda nada de significativo contudo a tendência pode ser outra a qualquer momento. 29 graus há pouco.


----------



## Serrano (3 Jul 2010 às 17:11)

29ºC no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens a prometer trovoada.


----------



## tiaguh7 (3 Jul 2010 às 17:17)

35.5ºC ás 15H tornando-se a estação mais quente do país. 
espero que nos próximos dias a estação não falhe, como já vai sendo hábito, porque promete apresentar valores bem interessantes.
neste momento algumas nuvens


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

e cá está. Chove em armamar e moimenta da beira. Vista de Lamego parece uma parede bem negra para se e este.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Jul 2010 às 18:03)

Aí está ela, parecia que não vinha mas surpreendeu:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




O vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura sofreu um aumento significativo: 34 graus há pouco. Já troveja mas ainda esporádico. Com ela parece vir também a chuva.


----------



## dahon (3 Jul 2010 às 18:44)

Boas. Por Viseu tenho uma célula mesmo aqui por cima são relâmpagos por todo lado fantástico, quanto á chuva apenas caiem umas pingas grandes mas nada de mais.

Edit(18:49) Começou um incêndio a mais ou menos 500 metros de minha casa mas felizmente começou a chover com alguma intensidade e apagou o incêndio.

Neste momento a trovoada acalmou. 



Cumps.


----------



## dahon (3 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

Voltou a trovoada em força e chove a potes o que eu não dava para ter aqui a minha maquina fotográfica o cenário é   bruta.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2010 às 19:08)

Vocês são sempre os mesmo contemplados com a festa, assim não dá.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2010 às 19:14)

Descargas até às 18h utc:






Precipitação acumulada:






Na hora anterior, 1mm em Castelo Branco.

Imagem actual de satélite:


----------



## dahon (3 Jul 2010 às 19:52)

Bem estou curioso para ver a quantidade de chuva que a EMA de Viseu vai apresentar se bem que ainda esta longe, eu moro na zona este da cidade, mas a quantidade e a intensidade da chuva foi demais tanto que vai haver prejuízos na agricultura principalmente no que toca a milho.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jul 2010 às 20:54)

Por cá, tarde de trovoada algo intensa, vento moderado e alguma chuva, pouca, apesar de uns 3km a Oeste, ter havido uma intenssíssima carga de água.

1mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2010 às 21:08)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 28.7ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 18.4ºC / 33.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jul 2010 às 21:59)

boas

pela manha estava nevoeiro, sai de santa comba por volta das 7.30h e so cheguei a pouco
mas aqui ( segundo familiares) o nevoeiro levantou por volta das 10h
e o ceu manteve-se limpo ate ao meio da tarde... 
a minima foi de 17.1ºC e a maxima de 29.8ºC 

felizardos contemplados pelas senhoras trovoadas elas nao querem nada nestes lados

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu llimpo sem vento e com 23.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2010 às 22:44)

Tudo calmo com ambiente ainda na rua ,actual 26.8ºC.


----------



## dahon (3 Jul 2010 às 22:54)

Aqui ficam os dados da EMA de Viseu.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

esta tudo calmo por aqui, estou com 22.8ºC... 
espera-se um domingo quentinho por este andar


----------



## Fil (4 Jul 2010 às 02:40)

Mais um dia calmo por estes lados, algumas nuvens e pouco mais. A máxima foi de 29,4ºC e a mínima de 17,4ºC. Neste momento 20,2ºC ainda.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jul 2010 às 05:17)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui este dia começa com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *20.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2010 às 10:53)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 25,9ºC

Mínima de 19,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2010 às 11:08)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo com o vento fraco,o sol até queima ,portanto isto hoje vai aquecer bem com seguimento para as próximos dias ,actual 31.6ºC.

A miníma desta noite foi de 23.6ºC.


----------



## C.R (4 Jul 2010 às 12:14)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Aí está ela, parecia que não vinha mas surpreendeu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas.

Obrigado Pedro Afonso por me teres mostrado uma foto da minha terra!
Essa aldeia que se vê em cima da serra, mesmo por baixo da trovoda, é a minha terra, embora agora esteja em Matosinhos...

Que saudades eu tenho dessas trovoadas.... por aqui não se passa nada....


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2010 às 12:22)

boas

a noite foi calminha e quentinha, com uma minima de 20.1ºC 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, o calor promete nos proximos dias, 
sigo com 31.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2010 às 13:04)

Céu limpo e 33.9ºC .


----------



## tiaguh7 (4 Jul 2010 às 13:12)

boas 
como eu previa a estação de Mirandela não está a emitir qualquer valor.
esta situação que se vê repetida vezes sem conta nos dias de maior calor é no mínimo irritante

desculpem o off topic, sei que não têm que levar com as minhas lamurias, foi apenas um desabafo.

neste momento céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.
ainda não se sente aquele calor abrasador que se prevê


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2010 às 13:57)

ceu limpo, e com 32.9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Jul 2010 às 14:25)

Boas Tardes! 

Céu já com alguma nebulosidade, vento fraco e *33.5ºC*.


----------



## tiaguh7 (4 Jul 2010 às 16:09)

neste momento é proibido sair à rua!!!
algumas nuvens a aparecer e uma brisa que em vez de refrescar faz exactamente o contrário, queima quando embate na pele
O I.M. não apresenta valores mas eu aposto numa temperatura a rondar os 39ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Jul 2010 às 16:18)

33 graus neste momento em Lamego. O vento está fraco ou nulo.


----------



## jPdF (4 Jul 2010 às 16:34)

Viseu apresenta 33.8ºC neste momento, com algumas nuvens a surgirem pelo lado este, mas nada passível de comparação com o dia de ontem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2010 às 17:25)

Boas,algumas nuvens e 36.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2010 às 18:48)

Então cá vai os numeros de hoje....

Ficou assim 23.6ºC / 36.9ºC .


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2010 às 19:20)

Algumas nuvens a leste e 31,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 

19,2ºC / 32,4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jul 2010 às 19:33)

boas

esta mesmo quente, nao se pode andar na rua... 
ceu esta limpo, com uma ligeira brisa quente... 
batti o record deste ano... 
a minima e de 20.1ºC e a maxima de 34.8ºC 
actualmente estao 32.7ºC  

no sitio onde se pode estar e nas garajens 
que ficam na cave do predio, onde dormi 
uma valente sesta


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2010 às 21:09)

Boas,ambiente por aqui ainda muito quente,actual 32.6ºC.

Agora vou regar para ver se refresca alguma coisa no quintal .


----------



## Zoelae (4 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

Passos de Lomba *(Vinhais): *

Extremos de hoje:

*Tmín. 17ºC
Tmáx. 32ºC*


----------



## Z13 (4 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

De facto, hoje aqueceu mesmo.... 

Extremos do dia: *17,5ºC  34,3ºC*


Por agora ainda registo: *23,8ºC*


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2010 às 01:33)

Parece que vai haver trabuzana, e da grossa

A  ver vamos, ate porque como se sabe os modelos  apresentados (GFS, em termos de CAPE e LI) dificilmente prevêm o local exacto das trovoadas, pior ainda se forem a 3 ou 4 dias). Mas pelo menos neste caso abrangem grande parte do pais, inclusive no litoral e na região de Lisboa. Fica pelo menos a previsão, e para os amantes das trovoadas carregarem as camaras fotograficas e de video (depois da utilização intensiva da semana anterior).


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2010 às 04:39)

cm3pt disse:


> Parece que vai haver trabuzana, e da grossa
> 
> A  ver vamos, ate porque como se sabe os modelos  apresentados (GFS, em termos de CAPE e LI) dificilmente prevêm o local exacto das trovoadas, pior ainda se forem a 3 ou 4 dias). Mas pelo menos neste caso abrangem grande parte do pais, inclusive no litoral e na região de Lisboa. Fica pelo menos a previsão, e para os amantes das trovoadas carregarem as camaras fotograficas e de video (depois da utilização intensiva da semana anterior).



Vamos la ver se é desta que os meus ouvidos se fartam


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes .

Tempo quente,até é de mais ,actual 35.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2010 às 13:26)

Céu limpo e 31,0ºC.

Mínima de 19,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jul 2010 às 13:47)

Manhã quente, tarde já insuportável, com a temperatura talvez a rondar os 34ºC e a 1ª noite tropical do ano, com mínima de 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2010 às 13:57)

Céu limpo pela cidade e algumas nuvens a W,actual 36.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jul 2010 às 14:01)

34ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã


----------



## GARFEL (5 Jul 2010 às 14:05)

boas
Tomar anuncia 40,1º
mais informações em : (  passe a publicidade )
meteotomar.info


----------



## GARFEL (5 Jul 2010 às 14:12)

o meu reino por uma 
40,2º com 23% humidade 
não tarda muito tou a ouvir a sirene dos bombeiros


----------



## GARFEL (5 Jul 2010 às 14:25)

e sobe
e sobe
sobe
40.3º


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

boas. Hoje em belmonte estão neste momento 37 graus. Vento nulo.


----------



## GARFEL (5 Jul 2010 às 15:59)

e sobe
41,4º temperatura
25% humidade
tenho de ver os registos
mas o record deve estar perto de ser batido
depois de no inverno ter estado -6,7º
isto não está mau


----------



## DRC (5 Jul 2010 às 17:04)

PedroAfonso disse:


> boas. Hoje em Belmonte estão neste momento 37 graus. Vento nulo.



No concelho vizinho de Belmonte, no Sabugal,  a temperatura ás 14 horas estava nos 33,5ºC na estação do I.M. Na Colónia Agrícola de Martim Rei.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2010 às 18:39)

Locais mais quentes do Norte  (as 16h, I.M.):

.........................................T (ºC)  ................ HR (%)
Cabeceiras Basto.................37.8.......................31
Merelim (Braga)...................37.2.......................30
Torre Moncorvo...................35.5.......................23
Ponte de Lima.....................35.5.......................42
Vila Real.............................35.3.......................31

Mirandela não esta a reportar, porque se estivesse, imagino

Locais mais quentes do pais em geral

.........................................T (ºC)  ................ HR (%)
Alcacer do Sal................. ...41.7.......................18
Alvega.......................... ....41.5.......................18
Portel................................41.3.......................15
Amareleja...................... ....40.8.......................18
Avis..................................40.6.......................(chegou a 3)
Castro Verde.......................40.4......................19


----------



## jPdF (5 Jul 2010 às 19:52)

Viseu - Zona SW - 34.9ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2010 às 21:09)

Céu limpo e 31,1ºC


Extremos de hoje:

19,7ºC / 33,7ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Jul 2010 às 21:59)

Dia bem quente e seco, pelo Nordeste....

As extremas da temperatura foram de *17,7ºC  35,8ºC*

Neste momento ainda estão *27,3ºC*  e uma HR de 20%

Vamos ver se temos por aí uma mínima acima dos 20ºC


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:10)

pessoal do interior
algum de voçes pode confirmar esta noticia?
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/50-graus-amareleja-calor-ultimas-tvi24-alentejo/1175518-4071.html


----------



## Z13 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

1337 disse:


> pessoal do interior
> algum de voçes pode confirmar esta noticia?
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/50-graus-amareleja-calor-ultimas-tvi24-alentejo/1175518-4071.html




Isso há-de ser mais pelo seguimento "sul".... digo eu!



Aliás, está a ser comentado aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...e-rua-existem-para-que-4681-2.html#post218712


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2010 às 22:24)

Z13 disse:


> Isso há-de ser mais pelo seguimento "sul".... digo eu!
> 
> 
> 
> Aliás, está a ser comentado aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...e-rua-existem-para-que-4681-2.html#post218712



peço perdão obrigada


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2010 às 23:18)

1337 disse:


> pessoal do interior
> algum de voçes pode confirmar esta noticia?
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/50-graus-amareleja-calor-ultimas-tvi24-alentejo/1175518-4071.html



Bem, embora seja no Sul posso dar-lhe uma informação em geral, que serve para todos os casos deste género (noticias sensacionalistas). As temperauturas válidas não são as tiradas ao sol. As temperaturas tiradas à sombra numa estação metereológica são as que podemos considerar fiáveis. Hoje a temp mais alta nem sequer foi na Amareleja, foi em Alcacer do Sal, com 42.1ºC, logo seguido de Alvega com 41.7ºC e Amareleja teve uma máxima de 41ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 23:21)

cm3pt disse:


> Bem, embora seja no Sul posso dar-lhe uma informação em geral, que serve para todos os casos deste género (noticias sensacionalistas). As temperauturas válidas não são as tiradas ao sol. As temperaturas tiradas à sombra numa estação metereológica são as que podemos considerar fiáveis. Hoje a temp mais alta nem sequer foi na Amareleja, foi em Alcacer do Sal, com 42.1ºC, logo seguido de Alvega com 41.7ºC e Amareleja teve uma máxima de 41ºC.



Estou de acordo contigo.

Mas apenas um reparo: a estação mais quente foi Coruche, com uma máxima horária de 42,5 ºC. Certamente entre as medições horárias rondou os 43 ºC.


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2010 às 01:40)

Os extremos de hoje por aqui foram 18,8ºC / 31,3ºC. Pensei que esta noite fosse de mínima tropical mas a temperatura tem estado a descer bem, tenho agora 21,8ºC e algum vento de NE.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 08:06)

Manhã amena e seca, com vento moderado com rajadas de Nordeste.

Mínima de 23.1ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (6 Jul 2010 às 08:56)

bom dia 
depois da estação Tomarense ter registado ontem uns 41,6º veremos,
o que nos reserva hoje
para já seguimos com 28.2º ás 9 da matina


----------



## cm3pt (6 Jul 2010 às 09:49)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estou de acordo contigo.
> 
> Mas apenas um reparo: a estação mais quente foi Coruche, com uma máxima horária de 42,5 ºC. Certamente entre as medições horárias rondou os 43 ºC.



Ahh pois escapou Coruche (pois acontece  )
Mas hoje se nao estou em erro podemos não vir a ter temperaturas tão altas nas regiões do Interior Centro e Sul. E isto porque (como se pode ver no meteograma da wetterzentrale) há uma mudança ligeira de ontem para hoje.






Para além do facto de a isobara de 1020 hPa estar agora menos inclinada para sul, repare-se que o nucleo depressionario se desloca muito ligeiramente para sueste. Ora, normalmente as baixas pressões à superfície correspondem à zona de maior aquecimento, e ontem ela estava mais perto do Sul de Portugal, hoje parece mais próxima de Espanha, sobretudo do Guadalquivir (repare-se que ontem Sevilha e Cordoba nem sequer tiveram temperaturas muito altas, estiveram nos 41ºC, o que para estas cidades nem é nada de especial, enquanto hoje para as provincias de Cordoba e Jaen estão previstos 43-44ºC nalguns locais). 
De qualquer modo, é sempre bom de ver: é dificil prever com exactidão as temperaturas, e hoje parece voltar a ser um dia muito quente, mas pelos factores descritos, muito me admiraria se as temperaturas hoje igualassem as de ontem e mais ainda se as ultrapassassem.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 09:51)

Devido ao um acidente que impossibilitou a medição de dados de vento(o anemómetro tombou e partiu uma das pás), a minha estação hoje estará sem dados de vento, que é pena com estas rajadas até bem fortes, mas talvez a arranje ainda esta manhã.

Assim, estará o termohigrómetro à sombra, podendo ter dados reais da temperatura e humidade actuais.

Céu limpo, vento moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Actuais 25.7ºC e 44%HR.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 25,9ºC.

Mínima de 18,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 11:19)

Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte com rajadas fortes.

Actuais 27.0ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Serrano (6 Jul 2010 às 14:02)

35ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Bgc (6 Jul 2010 às 17:12)

Com todos os condicionalismos e limitações inerentes, a estação do Aeródromo Municipal de Mirandela regista agora uns sugestivos 42.9ºC 

http://meteo.aeroclubemirandela.pt/


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 17:28)

Bgc disse:


> Com todos os condicionalismos e limitações inerentes, a estação do Aeródromo Municipal de Mirandela regista agora uns sugestivos 42.9ºC
> 
> http://meteo.aeroclubemirandela.pt/



haha e agora chegou aos 44.1ºC, deve estar ali uma coisa um pouco mal montada.

amanha passa os 50ºC e é notícia de abertura do jornal da tvi

Edit: nos últimos 10min desceu 6ºC


----------



## Bgc (6 Jul 2010 às 17:31)

tiaguh7 disse:


> haha e agora chegou aos 44.1ºC, deve estar ali uma coisa um pouco mal montada.
> 
> amanha passa os 50ºC e é notícia de abertura do jornal da tvi



Exactamente!


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 17:41)

tiaguh7 disse:


> haha e agora chegou aos 44.1ºC, deve estar ali uma coisa um pouco mal montada.
> 
> amanha passa os 50ºC e é notícia de abertura do jornal da tvi
> 
> Edit: nos últimos 10min desceu 6ºC



eles bem mostraram na imagem o termómetro da farmacia a apontar para 50.0ºC


----------



## Bgc (6 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Mas não acredito que esta estação do Aeródromo de Mirandela esteja ao sol. 

Num dia como o de hoje, os valores seriam bem superiores.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 17:53)

Tarde quente e sem vento.

Actuais 35.0ºC e 20%HR(ou menos).


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 17:56)

Bgc disse:


> Mas não acredito que esta estação do Aeródromo de Mirandela esteja ao sol.
> 
> Num dia como o de hoje, os valores seriam bem superiores.



então o que está ali a falhar?


----------



## Bgc (6 Jul 2010 às 17:58)

tiaguh7 disse:


> então o que está ali a falhar?




Não sei. 

Será outro factor, só indo ao local. 

Ao sol, estaria certamente com valores de 60 e picos graus :P


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 18:03)

tiaguh7 disse:


> então o que está ali a falhar?



Não terá havido uma mudança na direcção do vento?


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 18:08)

João Soares disse:


> Não terá havido uma mudança na direcção do vento?



isso ajudaria a explicar as grandes variações térmicas num curto espaço de tempo mas não explica o valor de temperatura máxima atingido


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2010 às 18:15)

tiaguh7 disse:


> haha e agora chegou aos 44.1ºC, deve estar ali uma coisa um pouco mal montada.
> 
> Edit: nos últimos 10min desceu 6ºC



Perguntei-te se houve uma direcção de vento, quando postas o Edit! 




tiaguh7 disse:


> isso ajudaria a explicar as grandes variações térmicas num curto espaço de tempo mas não explica o valor de temperatura máxima atingido



Se essa rajada de vento vier de uma zona mais quente, é natural que atinja um pico, e depois volte a descer. 
Mas como não sei as condições dessa estação, nem vi os históricos de temperatura, dados ou mesmo direcção e intensidade do vento. Perguntei-vos, visto que estavam a guiarem-se por ela.


----------



## tiaguh7 (6 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

João Soares disse:


> Mas como não sei as condições dessa estação, nem vi os históricos de temperatura, dados ou mesmo direcção e intensidade do vento. Perguntei-vos, visto que estavam a guiarem-se por ela.



estive a analisar o histórico da temperatura e da direcção do vento na ultima hora e sinceramente fiquei com a ideia que a direcção do vento em nada influenciou os valores de temperatura.
mas alguém mais experiente do que eu que me corrija se estiver errado


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

boas
ontem nao pude ca vir ao forum, mas ca deixo os valores da temperatura de ontem com uma minima de 22.2ºC e uma maxima de 35.9ºC 

hoje foi semelhnte ao dia de ontem, com uma minima de 24.8ºC e uma maxima de 36.2ºC... 

actualmente estao 34.7ºC com ceu limpo e sem vento


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 19:05)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 33.6ºC e 21%HR.


----------------------
Problema do anemómetro resolvido, sendo assim, de regresso às temperatura inflacionadas.


----------



## cm3pt (6 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

Trovoadapower disse:


> eles bem mostraram na imagem o termómetro da farmacia a apontar para 50.0ºC



Bem, segundo o IM a temperatura em Mirandela as 16h de hoje era de 37.9ºC. Mesmo assim é a estação com temperatura mais alta de toda a região de Tras-os-montes. Agora essa do termometro dos 50ºC. Parece eu quando era miudo e tinha um daqueles termometros de mercurio com a Torre Eiffel (em Junho de 1981). Punha o termometro ao sol e dizia que estavam 50ºC ou 52ºC. Qual o meu espanto e decepção quando vi no então Boletim Metereologico que "só" tinham estado 39ºC.


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

Eu na última vez que tive a infeliz ideia de pôr um termómetro ao sol, literalmente arrebentei com a escala ( no máximo tinha 56ºc) e estraguei o termómetro... 
Daí que num dia bem quente, meter um ao sol, normalmente dá valores muito maiores que 44ºc ou até 50ºc.
Quem diz: « ah vê lá se isso não tava ao sol», só por estar uma temperatura acima do esperado, devia entender que ao sol, não se chega «só» a uns 45ºc, numa fase assim quente como esta...
Tirando os casos em que  os dados até podem ser verdadeiros, normalmente deve-se à deficiente protecção do sensor, localização inadequada, etc...
Mas esta é apenas a percepção pessoal que tenho.
Vamos aguardar por mais informações sobre a estação do Aeródromo de Mirandela, então.

PS: Desculpem o offtopic.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 19:44)

Já um ambiente mais agradável, apesar de a temperatura ter subido ligeiramente.

Actuais 34.1ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jul 2010 às 20:11)

Pedro disse:


> Já um ambiente mais agradável, apesar de a temperatura ter subido ligeiramente.
> 
> Actuais 24.1ºC e 25%HR.



Foi apenas um lapso do Pedro! Qualquer um de nós se pode enganar. 

O Pedro refere que subiu ligeiramente, ora, se estavam antes 33.6C às 18h (IM), então deveria ler-se não 24.1 mas 34.1C.
Não tem nada que enganar!  mistério resolvido!


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2010 às 20:13)

Lapso do Pedro, também não é preciso exaltares-te tanto .
-----

Células em formação, pelo menos parece, Direcçao do Algarve


----------



## dahon (6 Jul 2010 às 20:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Foi apenas um lapso do Pedro! Qualquer um de nós se pode enganar.
> 
> O Pedro refere que subiu ligeiramente, ora, se estavam antes 33.6C às 18h (IM), então deveria ler-se não 24.1 mas 34.1C.
> Não tem nada que enganar!  mistério resolvido!



Já agora só para que não haja duvidas as "18h (IM)" são 18h utc o que corresponde ás 19h hora de Portugal continental o que corrobora a tua teoria, e ainda referir que Viseu não é propriamente pequeno e as temperaturas podem variar se bem que provavelmente foi lapso do Pedro.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

por estes lados, ja aliviou bastante, com alguma brisa a mistura, 
estou com 31.4ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2010 às 21:30)

Céu limpo e 29,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

18,8ºC / 33,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (6 Jul 2010 às 21:36)

Por aqui ainda vou registando 27ºC....


Os extremos do dia foram: *17,4ºC  35,7ºC*


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

Por aqui tenho 26,9ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 18,1ºC e máxima de 31,2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2010 às 22:14)

Sim, foi lapso meu, peço desculpa pela exaltação, mas não é a primeira nem a única pessoa que me faz o que aconteceu.

Actuais 28.1ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jul 2010 às 01:51)

Como é que vou conseguir dormir com este calor? À 1h da manhã ainda com 30C! 

Neste momento ainda tenho 31C dentro de casa, mesmo com tudo aberto, acho que vou dormir para a varanda virada a este, corre mais o ar..


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 07:34)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010*

*Protecção Civil - Medidas de autoprotecção - Trovoadas*




*Use sempre a regra dos 30 segundos para determinar o grau de ameaça dos relâmpagos. Esta regra é simples e consiste em contar os segundos entre a visão do relâmpago e a audição do seu som (trovão). Caso este valor seja menor que 30 segundos procure abrigo imediatamente e siga os passos abaixo indicados: isto significa que a trovoada encontra-se perto o suficiente para atingir o local onde se encontra.

Durante a trovoada:

- Mantenha-se em casa e afastado das janelas – feche as cortinas e persianas para evitar o arremesso de estilhaços;
- Desligue a televisão, computador e outros aparelhos eléctricos – pode, no entanto, manter a luz ligada uma vez que isso não aumenta a probabilidade da sua casa ser atingida por um relâmpago;
- Evite tomar banho ou deixar água a correr para qualquer outro propósito;
- Se se encontra na rua longe de edifícios, desloque-se para dentro de um carro, não descapotável, e evite o contacto com o metal;
- Evite o uso de telefones, a não ser em caso de emergência;
- Nunca se abrigue debaixo de objectos vulneráveis tal como uma árvore alta, numa área isolada;
- Não permaneça no topo de uma colina, em campo aberto, ou na praia;
- Afaste-se da água: não pesque e não ande em barcos pequenos;
- Afaste-se dos objectos de metal e retire qualquer peça de metal que traga consigo - os metais são grandes condutores de electricidade;
- Afaste-se de tractores ou de outro equipamento metálico tais como motas ou bicicletas;
- Afaste-se de redes e tubos metálicos, de linhas ferroviárias ou de qualquer outro curso metálico que possa conduzir a descarga eléctrica desde uma distância considerável;
- Evite abrigar-se em cabanas isoladas ou em qualquer outra pequena estrutura em campo aberto;
- Se se encontra numa área florestal procure abrigo numa zona de baixa altitude debaixo de um conjunto denso de arbustos;
- Se se encontra em campo aberto, procure abrigo numa área de baixa altitude tal como uma ravina ou um vale - nunca se deite sobre campo aberto;

Nunca permaneça debaixo de uma árvore alta e isolada. A maior parte das vítimas das trovoadas são atingidas quando procuram abrigo debaixo de uma árvore. Verifique que não se encontra à maior altitude na área envolvente. Desça até ao ponto mais baixo possível e afaste-se de objectos altos e vulneráveis. Se o raio atinge qualquer um desses objectos pode apanhar o choque da descarga eléctrica através do solo.

Primeiros Socorros:

- Se uma pessoa é atingida por um relâmpago não significa que transporte qualquer carga eléctrica e, como tal, pode ser tocada. Terá sofrido um violento choque eléctrico e apresentará algumas queimaduras;
- Muitas vítimas aparentemente “mortas” por relâmpagos podem ser reanimadas se a acção de socorro for rápida. Quando um grupo é atingido devem-se socorrer primeiro aqueles que aparentemente perderam a vida; os indivíduos inconscientes, mas a respirar, provavelmente sobreviverão;
- A acção de socorro àqueles que não respiram deve ser feita até 4-6 minutos após o choque de modo a prevenir danos irreversíveis no cérebro. Deve ser administrada respiração boca-a-boca uma vez em cada 5 segundos nos adultos e em cada 3 segundos nas crianças:
- Se a vítima não respira e não tem pulso deve ser-lhe administrada a Reanimação Cárdio-Pulmonar (RCP). Esta manobra resulta de uma combinação entre a respiração boca-a-boca e compressões cardíacas externas e deve ser feita, se possível, por pessoas qualificadas para o efeito;
- Verifique se a vítima tem queimaduras nas suas extremidades e à volta de zonas em contacto com metal.*

Fonte: Município da Marinha Grande


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 09:50)

30segundos?? ás vezes nem 10 e eu só quero é sair cá para fora para a ver e ouvir melhor

Ora bem, o céu encontra-se parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas e ao contrário de dias anteriores, o vento é quase uma nulidade.

De resto pensei que a esta hora já estivesse mais calor, portanto ou muito me engano ou não vamos atingir uma máxima exageradamente alta como eu previa, mas esperemos para ver.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2010 às 10:06)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e já 28,9ºC. 

Mínima de 21,0ºC.

Dia bastante quente em perspectiva.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jul 2010 às 11:33)

Por aqui já ultrapassamos os *30,9ºC*


A mínima, na minha zona, ficou em *18,5ºC*


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 12:17)

pah, se calhar enganei-me e com a evolução que isto leva, a temperatura é mesmo provável que chegue aos 40ºC, a ver vamos
segundo o I.M. 32.6ºC ás 10h(UTC)


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2010 às 13:47)

Céu muito esquisito, nublado por nuvens altas, médias e baixas, em especial a Este e Sul, que têm um ar medonho.

Mínima de 22.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

Depois de uma manhã sem qualquer suspiro de vento, levantou-se agora um vento fraco a moderado, constante mas soprando em regime de rajadas, vendo de SW/W.

edit14:42h) - Vento nulo e céu escuro a Este:


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 15:01)

Hoje é o dia mais quente do ano, na minha estação tenho 31,9ºC mas na estação do IPB já estão 34,7ºC. O céu mantém-se limpo por agora.

Mínima de 19,7ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Jul 2010 às 15:16)

Já cairam 3 ou 4 pingos à hora do almoço (13h).. Nada mais!

Esta mudança é bem vinda, já deu para refrescar um pouco o ambiente e a casa.

Será que virá hoje alguma trovoada?


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 15:30)

já repararam na temperatura de Miranda do Douro??
aquilo nos vales do Douro deve estar bonito deve...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2010 às 15:35)

tiaguh7 disse:


> já repararam na temperatura de Miranda do Douro??
> aquilo nos vales do Douro deve estar bonito deve...



amigo neste momento estao 40.5 graus em vidago!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 15:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> amigo neste momento estao 40.5 graus em vidago!



Há que ter alguma atenção quando consultamos dados de estações, especialmente as que não são oficiais.
Essa estação de Vidago tem claramente a temperatura inflacionada. A estação não deve estar num bom local, ou a protecção à radiação solar não é a melhor.

Digo isto porque esse estação já registou hoje 42,6ºC, e ontem 43,8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jul 2010 às 15:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> amigo neste momento estao 40.5 graus em vidago!



Boa tarde,

A estação de Vidago levanta-me algumas dúvidas (não colocando em causa os seus dados), acabo de subir do vale de Chaves e não me parece que esteja tão quente assim, creio que não deverá estar bem protegida, pois em dias de sol dispara.

No meu posto de observação a máxima absoluta do ano registada ontem já era... 

Sigo neste momento com:

*Temp: 35.9ºC
HR: 30%
Pressão: 1018hpa
Vento: 7.5km/h SUL*

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2010 às 15:50)

AnDré disse:


> Há que ter alguma atenção quando consultamos dados de estações, especialmente as que não são oficiais.
> Essa estação de Vidago tem claramente a temperatura inflacionada. A estação não deve estar num bom local, ou a protecção à radiação solar não é a melhor.
> 
> Digo isto porque esse estação já registou hoje 42,6ºC, e ontem 43,8ºC.



atençao que segundo o IM as 13 horas estavam as seguntes temperaturas:
MIRANDA DO DOURO-37,3
MIRANDELA-38.1
CHAVES 36.1

acredito sinceramente que mesmo sendo uma estaçao xpto como indicas a temperatura esta correcta tendo em conta os valores registados as 13 horas mas so mesmo alguem daquela zona para informar tal.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas e 35,4ºC.

É já o dia mais quente do ano por aqui.


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jul 2010 às 15:57)

boa tarde a partir de hoje em idanha a nova e até domingo. 38.5 graus neste momento, vento fraco a nulo e céu muito nublado para oeste. Trovoadas nada para já.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 16:12)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> atençao que segundo o IM as 13 horas estavam as seguntes temperaturas:
> MIRANDA DO DOURO-37,3
> MIRANDELA-38.1
> CHAVES 36.1
> ...



Alguns pormenores:

- 13h UTC = 14h locais.
- Chaves e Vidago estão separadas por 15km, situam-se praticamente à mesma altitude (350m), e têm um clima idêntico, ao contrário de Mirandela que se situa a uma altitude inferior e tem um clima bastante mais seco.

Logo a diferença de temperaturas entre Chaves e Vidago não deverá ser assim tão grande.

Comparando os dados de ambas as estações, vemos que às 14h UTC (15h locais), A estação de Vidago estava com 42,3ºC e Chaves com 37,1ºC.

Ontem a máxima em Chaves foi de 37ºC e a máxima de Vidago foi 43,4ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 16:15)

mesmo com a nebulosidade esquisita 39.9ºC ás 14h(UTC) 
está cá um bafo..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jul 2010 às 16:21)

AnDré disse:


> Alguns pormenores:
> 
> - 13h UTC = 14h locais.
> - Chaves e Vidago estão separadas por 15km, situam-se praticamente à mesma altitude (350m), e têm um clima idêntico, ao contrário de Mirandela que tem um clima bastante mais seco.
> ...



Basta estarem com atenção ao comportamento da estação em dias como estes para se concluir que alguma coisa não está correcta, certamente o abrigo.

Por aqui a* máxima do ano* parece estar mais uma vez feita: 
*36.3ºC (16:02)*

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2010 às 16:34)

36,0ºC, igualado o valor máximo dos últimos 4 anos.

Tinha registado 36,0ºC em 17 de Julho de 2006 (foi um dia de trovoada).


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

Céu mais esquisito que sei lá o quê, com vento fraco.

Trovoadas, só esta noite e madrugada e manhã do dia de amanhã.


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 17:16)

e parece que ainda não é hoje que Mirandela passa a barreira psicológica dos 40ºC, pelo menos não na estação do I.M., porque aqui em minha casa de certeza que passava esse valor, quem me dera ter uma estação meteorológica...

ao menos que venha uma valente trovoada para animar isto


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

A temperatura de Miranda do Douro é a normal tendo em conta que estão uns 26ºC a 850 hPa por lá. Mas ainda anda um pouco longe do recorde.

Por cá 31,8ºC e uma máxima de 32,3ºC. A coisa anda animada a leste daqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jul 2010 às 17:37)

Já vejo boas formações a Nordeste... Provavelmente aquelas que estão a rebentar a Leste da cidade de Bragança.

Entretanto a céu vai abrindo e o sol apertando... Nova máxima: *36.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2010 às 18:06)

boas

por estes lados o ceu esteve praticamente todo o dia nublado por nuvens altas esquesitas 
nao houve vento, o que provocou um bafo daquele, a humidade tambem esta alta
com uma actual de 52%
a minima foi de 25.1ºC e a maxima foi de 36.2ºC

actualmente estao 33.7 e as nuvens esquesitas, continuam


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 18:13)

bem, hoje parece que é o dia das nuvens esquisitas aqui pelo interior norte e centro

e passaram-se duas horas e não há meios de chegar aos 40ºC, teimosamente mantêm-se os mesmos 39.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (7 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Dan disse:


> 36,0ºC, igualado o valor máximo dos últimos 4 anos.
> 
> Tinha registado 36,0ºC em 17 de Julho de 2006 (foi um dia de trovoada).




Eu também tenho uma nova máxima desde que adquiri a WMR100.... era de 36,9ºC em Agosto de 2009 e registei hoje *37,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2010 às 19:14)

tiaguh7 disse:


> bem, hoje parece que é o dia das nuvens esquisitas aqui pelo interior norte e centro
> 
> e passaram-se duas horas e não há meios de chegar aos 40ºC, teimosamente mantêm-se os mesmos 39.9ºC



Às 17h UTC (18h), a Estação de Mirandela ultrapassou os 40ºC, registando 40.1ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 19:23)

João Soares disse:


> Às 17h UTC (18h), a Estação de Mirandela ultrapassou os 40ºC, registando 40.1ºC



já vi, estava a ver que não
hoje foi um dia muito esquisito, raras são as vezes em que a temperatura máxima é atingida ás 18h.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2010 às 19:24)

bem as nuvens esquesitas ja bazaram deixando o ceu com uma especie de bruma... sem vento e com 33.4ºC


----------



## Zoelae (7 Jul 2010 às 22:38)

Em *Passos de Lomba* (*775 m*; noroeste do concelho de *Vinhais*), extremos de hoje:
*T máx 35,2;
T mín 19,0*


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2010 às 23:02)

Céu limpo e ainda 28,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

21,0ºC / 36,0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2010 às 23:21)

esta tudo calmo, por estes lados o vento sopra agora fraco e mais fresco
do que o habitual nestes dias mas mesmo assim estou com 26.8ºC...  
ceu limpo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2010 às 00:25)

Boa noite,

isto hoje está mesmo insuportável... 

Lá fora a temperatura mantem-se bem acima dos 20ºC e dentro de casa não se para.

*Temp: 21.5ºC
HR: 70%
Pressão: 1018hpa*


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2010 às 01:29)

Noite muito quente e atípica por cá, a temperatura ainda está nos 25,1ºC e mantém-se estável... Os extremos do dia foram 19,7ºC / 33,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2010 às 10:18)

Céu limpo e já 30,2ºC.

Mínima de 22,7ºC.

É bem possível que o dia de hoje seja ainda mais quente que ontem.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Jul 2010 às 13:29)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, e por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, a nascerem a Este.

Hoje, uma noite mais fresca que a dos últimos dias, assim como a manhã também se registou mais fresca, mas ainda assim, está muito calor.

Mínima de 19.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2010 às 13:31)

Boa tarde.

Primeira noite tropical por aqui.

*Tmin: 21.4ºC*

O dia segue com muito sol e já se vêm algumas nuvens a tentar o desenvolvimento vertical nos céus transmontamos, o vento sopra fraco.

*Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 33.1ºC
Humidade: 36%
Pressão: 1016hpa
Vento: 16.2 km/h S/SE
Sensação Térmica: 33.1ºC
Precipitação: 0.0mm*


----------



## Serrano (8 Jul 2010 às 14:00)

31ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, notando-se que não está tanto calor como nos dias anteriores.


----------



## tiaguh7 (8 Jul 2010 às 14:20)

Desculpem, alguém me consegue explicar porque é que hoje a temperatura está tão elevada na minha zona?
Não era suposto a temperatura começar a descer gradualmente?
O que é que mudou?


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2010 às 14:33)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Desculpem, alguém me consegue explicar porque é que hoje a temperatura está tão elevada na minha zona?
> Não era suposto a temperatura começar a descer gradualmente?
> O que é que mudou?



Nada mudou.

Ela irá baixar quando menos esperares.


----------



## tiaguh7 (8 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

38.6ºC ás 13h(UTC)


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2010 às 15:14)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Desculpem, alguém me consegue explicar porque é que hoje a temperatura está tão elevada na minha zona?
> Não era suposto a temperatura começar a descer gradualmente?
> O que é que mudou?



Aqui no interior norte a temperatura só deve baixar lá para domingo ou segunda. Amanhã poderá estar um pouco mais fresco que hoje, mas volta a subir a temperatura no sábado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

Por aqui já marca *34.2ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2010 às 16:32)

Falta nitidamente algo para haver trovoada... As nuvens não têm força para rebentar, será falta de humidade? O indice HR até tem vindo a subir e a temperatura a baixar com a chegada das nuvens altas, o vento rodou para SW/W.

*Dados às 16:33:

Temp: 30.3ºC (rápida descida)
HR: 50%
Pressão: 1016hpa
Sensação Térmica: 29.8ºC
Vento: SW/W moderado 32.7km/h*

Vislumbro uma noite mais agradável nos arraiais da cidade, hoje é feriado municipal!


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2010 às 17:52)

Trovoada por aqui. Vão caindo umas gotas também.


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2010 às 18:12)

Dan disse:


> Trovoada por aqui. Vão caindo umas gotas também.



Mais que umas gotas  tem chovido bastante e cai com bastante intensidade agora. Temperatura desceu para os actuais 23,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2010 às 18:29)

Fil disse:


> Mais que umas gotas  tem chovido bastante e cai com bastante intensidade agora. Temperatura desceu para os actuais 23,9ºC.



Por aqui nada de nada!

A temperatura mesmo sem chuva tem descido bastante.

Temperatura: 25.9ºC

Consigo ver daqui a Norte as bigornas que desgarregam na Galiza e a Leste as de Bragança! Tudo ao lado!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui nada de nada!
> 
> A temperatura mesmo sem chuva tem descido bastante.
> 
> ...



É interessante a rapidez com que se formaram essas células!


----------



## tiaguh7 (8 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

pois, aqui também nada... era bom pelo menos para refrescar que o ambiente dentro de casa está estupidamente abafado, já não se pode...


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2010 às 18:36)

O computador desligou-se, mas já está outra vez a funcionar.

Estive a ver no sat e a célula formou-se mesmo aqui sobre a cidade.
Choveu e trovejou bem, mas agora abrandou um pouco.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2010 às 20:26)

boa tarde 

por aqui nao se pssou nada de mais, a nao ser o alivio das temperaturas de hoje... 
o ceu esteve geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado por nuvens altas, e nao passou disso mesmo 
o vento sopra fraco, com algumas rajadas moderadas desde as 12h. 
a minima de hoje foi de 22.0ºC e a maxima de 32.3ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado por nuvens altas e o vento continua
sigo com 26.0ºC a humidade esta alta com 64%


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2010 às 21:14)

a temperatura desce de forma rapida com o vento bem mais fresquinho... 
o ceu continua com nuvens altas, e com uns agradaveis 23.6ºC  

mas dentro de casa esta cá um bafo que nao se pode 
interior de casa marca 27.1ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2010 às 21:15)

Algumas nuvens e 24,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

22,7ºC / 35,0ºC 

Tarde de trovoada e chuva forte.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2010 às 22:46)

a tempertura vai descendo, ja vou com 21.2ºC 
poe-se agora neblina, o vento continua...


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 25,7ºC.

18,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2010 às 15:13)

Por cá manhã fresca e de céu nublado com neblina, e agora uma tarte quente e solarenga, a contrastar com os últimos 2 dias.

Mínima de 15.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Jul 2010 às 17:05)

Pasmaceira autentica: céu limpo, vento fraco e sol algo abrasador.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2010 às 17:12)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de neblina que so se dissipou ao meio dia e que ate ao meio da tarde, ainja havia restos da mesma. 
o vento de ontem parou de soprar durante a noite. 
a minima foi de 18.8ºC um aivio  e a maxima foi de 28.7ºC. 

actualmente esta ceu limpo, uma brisa e com 27.8ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2010 às 18:13)

Céu limpo e 30,5ºC

Dia mais fresco por aqui.

Extremos de hoje:

18,5ºC / 31,5ºC


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

Boas, por aqui tenho 28,2ºC e céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram 17,7ºC / 29,3ºC. Ontem os extremos foram 20,4ºC / 32,3ºC com a trovoada a render 8,1 mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2010 às 23:13)

esta a ser uma noite calma por aqui... sem vento e a neblina acomeçar a chegar... estou com 20.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jul 2010 às 12:08)

Manhã calma, com muito sol, temperatura agradável, a tombar para o quente e vento moderado de Sul/Sudoeste.

Mínima fresca de 14.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jul 2010 às 12:55)

Boas Tardes!

Depois de uns dias de ausência, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco e *27.6ºC*.

A mínima foi de *14.4ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

Por Viseu, céu limpo, sol já bastante quente, ao contrários do dos últimos dias e vento fraco a moderado de Sul.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2010 às 16:24)

Boas Tardes!

Em directo, do Pinhão. 

Estão *35.7ºC*, o céu está limpinho e o vento é fraco, às vezes com rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jul 2010 às 16:24)

Por Castelo Branco, o ar está mesmo quente, um verdadeiro bafo a sair do forno quando saímos de casa ou do café! Se às 14h (IM) marcavam já 36.7C, agora estão no mínimo 38C. Parece-me que neste momento deve ser a cidade mais quente do país. Vento fraco e um céu limpo com 2/3 nuvenzitas!


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

Actualizando..
37.4C às 15h (IM)!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

Boas tardes .

Ó pessoal é só para dizer que eu ainda existo ,o computador é que não se deu muito bem com estes ,já foi requisitado um novo,é so uma questão de dias,este o mesmo,com uma ajuda de um amigo lá consegui pô-lo ressuscitar .

Então a semana por aqui foi mesmo demais  e por cá continua hoje sempre a bombar,é só arrelias .

Neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 37.1ºC.

temperaturas dos ultimos dias.

dia 5- 24.9ºC/39.0ºC.
dia 6- 25.3ºC/39.4ºC.
dia 7- 23.8ºC738.2ºC
dia 8- 20.5ºC/33.7ºC
dia 9- 15.6ºC/34.9ºC
E já agora entrei de férias para o resto do mês  .


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2010 às 17:51)

Boas tardes!

Pelo Pinhão, a máxima foi de 36.3ºC

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *35.9ºC*


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jul 2010 às 18:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Ó pessoal é só para dizer que eu ainda existo ,o computador é que não se deu muito bem com estes ,já foi requisitado um novo,é so uma questão de dias,este o mesmo,com uma ajuda de um amigo lá consegui pô-lo ressuscitar .
> 
> ...



Bem vindo, caro conterrâneo! 
De férias até ao fim do mês?! Isso sim são férias!  Eu gosto de calor mas é na praia, que aqui não se pode.. 

Só pedia uns dias frescos, em especial à noite pra dormir! Esta semana só houve uma noite assim, dia 9.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

32ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2010 às 19:13)

Paulo H disse:


> Bem vindo, caro conterrâneo!
> De férias até ao fim do mês?! Isso sim são férias!  Eu gosto de calor mas é na praia, que aqui não se pode..
> 
> Só pedia uns dias frescos, em especial à noite pra dormir! Esta semana só houve uma noite assim, dia 9.



É verdade,tens razão,muito calor pelo nosso lado,mas as noites mal dormidas já acabei com elas há muito tempo ,há que investir nuns aparelhos de ar condicionado,foi o que eu fiz ,as férias,quanto mais,melhor ,nas calmas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2010 às 19:28)

O ambiente ainda muito quente com actual 33.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.1ºC / 37.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2010 às 20:21)

Céu limpo e 29,0ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

18,2ºC / 32,8ºC

_________________________

Algumas fotos duma caminhada este Sábado na Sanábria.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2010 às 23:56)

Céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 26.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2010 às 11:22)

belas fotos *Dan*,é bom ver que ainda existem uns vestigios de neve


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2010 às 11:32)

MSantos disse:


> belas fotos *Dan*,é bom ver que ainda existem uns vestigios de neve



Sim. No ano passado também estive na Sanábria, mas em Junho. Fiquei com a ideia que este ano havia mais neveiros e de maiores dimensões que no ano passado em Junho.

_______________

Por agora, 27,5ºC e céu limpo.

mínima de 15,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2010 às 11:36)

Bons dias .

O ambiente por aqui já está escaldante,actual 33.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Jul 2010 às 13:59)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *28.5ºC*

Mínima de *14.9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2010 às 14:41)

Boas Tardes!

Ontem a noite foi se tornando mais fresca pelas 2h, no Pinhão.
Não registei mínima.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *33.6ºC*
Mais fresco que ontem, mas mesmo assim um dia quente. 

*Edit (14h45): 34.0ºC*

PS: Boas fotos, Dan!


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 16:23)

Depois de um final de semana mais fresco, este FDS parece voltar a mostrar uma faceta quente.

Céu limpo, vento fraco e bastante calor.

Mínima de 13.5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2010 às 16:42)

Boa tarde, mais uma vez!

A temperatura sobe devagar, porque tem tido algumas oscilações.
De momento, estão *35.4ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 16:59)

Por estas andanças, o céu divide-se em nublado por nuvens altas na metade N a W e limpo ou maioritariamente limpo na metade de N a S, passando por E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2010 às 18:40)

Céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 33.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.2ºC / 37.1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 20:57)

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas do tipo _cirrus_ e _cirrostratus_ e vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Com esta humidade e as neblinas nos vales já, não tarda nada está aí o nevoeiro a cheirar.

Actuais 21.0ºC e 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2010 às 21:43)

Boas,parece que já vou ter a noite mais fresca,actual 24.8ºC. .


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 21:52)

Por aqui já descem nuvens densas de nevoeiro pela Serra do Caramulo, enquanto a Sul os vales enchem-se de neblinas.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jul 2010 às 22:39)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, névoa e vento quase nulo.

Actuais 17.8ºC e 77%HR.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

*22ºC* no adeus ás vuvuzelas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2010 às 23:29)

Vento moderado de W,faz com que o ambiente esteja mais fresco,ainda bem ,actual 22.9ºC.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2010 às 23:55)

Boa Noite!

Pelo Pinhão, a máxima foi de *36.0ºC*.

Por agora, mais fresco, mas não sei a temperatura. Já tá tudo na mala, menos o portátil claro, senão não estava aqui a postar.
Vou voltar para os meus ricos Verões amenos, do que estes sufocantes


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia

Dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores.

Alguns cirrus e 22,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2010 às 13:50)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 30.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Jul 2010 às 14:25)

30.5ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

Por Santos Êvos, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, depois de uma manhã de céus nublados por nuvens baixas(_stratocumulus_ e _stratus_)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2010 às 16:28)

Boas,muito sol e 31.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2010 às 17:46)

Ambiente ameno e solarengo, com vento moderado a forte com rajadas avantajadas, que devem andar na ordem dos 35 a 40km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2010 às 19:17)

Céu limpo e vento moderado,actual 27.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 32.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

boas

depois de um fim de semana em gouveia, com o ceu limpo durante o sabado e o domingo, com as temperaturas a rodar entre os 20 e os 30 ºC 
ca estou novamente em santa comba... 

o dia chegou com ceu limpo. durante a tarde levantou-se vento fraco que ainda perdura... 
a minima de hoje foi de 17.1ºc e a maxima foi de 26.7ºC 
actualmente estao 24.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2010 às 19:54)

De volta a Vila CHã, vejo que por aqui o vento também existiu e bem forte, aliás, ainda perdura, mas a má localização do meu anemómetro só permitiu medir 13.0km/h de rajada.

É um assunto a resolver urgentemente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2010 às 21:14)

E por aqui vão chegando a hora de abrir as janelas para renovar o ar em casa ,á que aproveitar este ventinho fresco ,actual 23.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2010 às 21:43)

Pedro disse:


> mas a má localização do meu anemómetro só permitiu medir 13.0km/h de rajada.
> 
> É um assunto a resolver urgentemente.



Mete isso no telhado, pá!


----------



## Z13 (12 Jul 2010 às 22:00)

Dia bem mais frescote pelo Nordeste!

A mínima ficou em *15,3ºC* e a máxima em *28,5ºC*


Neste momento já registo a temperatura bem agradável de *20,4ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (12 Jul 2010 às 22:11)

Lousano disse:


> Mete isso no telhado, pá!



um dia deste eu coloco uma foto do meu telhado, que é muito difícil, uma vez que é constituído por cerca de 8 mini-telhados e tem obstáculos como um cedro e um pinheiro, coisas que se resolvem com uma poda.

---------------------------------------
Céu ainda limpo, mas vejo nebolusidade a entrar sobre o Caramulo...

Actuais 19.1ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2010 às 22:16)

Pedro disse:


> um dia deste eu coloco uma foto do meu telhado, que é muito difícil, uma vez que é constituído por cerca de 8 mini-telhados e tem obstáculos como um cedro e um pinheiro, coisas que se resolvem com uma poda.



Ou com um moto-serra


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

Vento moderado de W e com 20.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2010 às 23:24)

esta tudo calmo, vento e agora uma leve brisa,  
ceu limpo, e com 19.5ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2010 às 11:22)

Bom dia

Céu parcialmente nublado e 21,9ºC.

Mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2010 às 12:12)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo com o vento fraco,actual 26.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Jul 2010 às 13:48)

Agora céu limpo e *25,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (13 Jul 2010 às 14:02)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2010 às 15:52)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo com vento moderado de W,actual 30.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2010 às 16:07)

Céu ainda com algumas _stratocumulus e cumulus_, que aliás marcaram a manhã de céus nublados com vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2010 às 19:35)

Céu limpo com vento moderado,actual 25.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 17.2ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2010 às 21:15)

Céu limpo e 22,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

13,9ºC / 27,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2010 às 21:42)

Céu limpo com 20.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2010 às 21:45)

boas

poe estes lados o dia foi e muitas nuvens... so vouve ventro fraco, nas primeiras horas da tarde... 
a minima foi de 17.1ºC e a maxima de 28.5ºC

atualmente esta tudo calmo, com ceu nublado e com 19.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2010 às 22:33)

Céu quase limpo, mas com nuvens a W e SW.

Actuais 16.3ºC e 74%HR.


Mínima de 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2010 às 23:19)

Vento moderado com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jul 2010 às 00:16)

Um dia agradável com extremos de *13,6ºC  28,4ºC*


Dados actuais: *17,3ºC* e *56%* de HR


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 19,2ºC.

Mínima de 14,9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Jul 2010 às 14:02)

Boas Tardes!

Nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *20.8ºC*

Mínima de *14.8ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 15:46)

Por cá magrugada marcada por nevoeiros e chuvas fracas, com acumulação de pelo menos 0.5mm. A manhã manteve-se nublada, com ventos fracos a moderados de S/SW, com abertas a partir das 10:50h.

Esta tarde está a ser marcada por céus maioritariamente nublados por nuvens altas e cumulus desta manhã, assim como um vento constante de direcção SSE-NNW.

Mínima de 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2010 às 15:53)

Boas tardes.

A manhã foi passada em banhos .

O dia hoje já com nuvens e ambiente mais fresco ,vento sempre moderado,actual 26.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 16:24)

O vento foi rodando para Oeste, tendo intensificado para vento moderado em regime de rajadas, por vezes fortes.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 17:31)

Por Santos Êvos, céu quase limpo, apenas com alguns contrails e nuvens altas a S.

vento moderado em regime de rajadas, vindo de W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2010 às 18:11)

Nuvens altas e vento moderado,actual 26.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jul 2010 às 18:57)

Céu limpo, algum vento e *22,8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2010 às 20:08)

boas
´
por estes lados o dia chegou com muitas nuvens mas nao choveu, 
o ceu foi limpando gradualmente ate ficar pouco nublado. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado da parte da tarde. 
a minima foi de 17.2ºC e a maxima de 26.5ºC 

actualmente o vento ja abradou, corre agora uma brisa fresca de oeste. 
ceu pouco nublado e com 20.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2010 às 20:09)

Nuvens altas com muito sol,vento fresco,actual 22.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 15.8ºC / 27.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Jul 2010 às 21:18)

Dia soleado mas fresco

As extremas da temperatura ficaram em *13,9ºC  23,9ºC*


Nesta altura já só estão *17,8ºC*... vai ser uma madrugada de 15 de Julho bem fresca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

Boas noites.

O ambiente por aqui do melhor ,actual 18.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2010 às 23:12)

Céu limpo e 16,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

14,9ºC / 22,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jul 2010 às 02:52)

A noite segue fresca...

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *12.5ºC*

A máxima ontem não foi além dos *21.9ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2010 às 07:53)

Noite fresca no Interior Norte do Pais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2010 às 11:35)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 24.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jul 2010 às 12:07)

Por aqui *23ºC* e muito sol.

A mínima ficou em *8,6ºC*, o que é bem adequada a um 15 de Julho!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2010 às 12:31)

Boas,o ambiente por aqui já vai aquecendo alguma coisinha,actual 26.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Jul 2010 às 13:55)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *23.3ºC*.

Mínima de *11.9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2010 às 18:59)

Boas tardes.

Tarde de muito sol e com o vento já moderado,actual 29.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.5ºC / 32.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2010 às 19:51)

Céu limpo e 26,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,2ºC / 27,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2010 às 20:20)

Por cá céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 22.3ºc e 42%HR.

Mínima de 9.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2010 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algum vento de tarde. 
a minima foi de 13.1ºC
e a maxima de 26.0ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo e com 20.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2010 às 21:20)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de W,actual 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2010 às 22:34)

Vento de W e fresco,actual 20.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2010 às 22:51)

Finalmente, umas noites mais dignas de uma frescura típica de Julho, em que dormir já não é um tormento.

Actuais 15.9ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2010 às 01:17)

Estão 17,7ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de W. Extremos do dia de 10,3ºC / 26,0ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 13:04)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 24,9ºC.

Mínima de 15,4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2010 às 14:03)

Tarde de céu parcial a maioritariamente nublado por cumulus e stratocumulus, depois de uma manhã de céu muito nublado.

Mínima de 11.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2010 às 15:41)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 31.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Jul 2010 às 16:23)

Céu ainda com algumas_ cumulus radiatus_, em especial a Norte e Nordeste, e também algumas _stratocumulus_ a Oeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2010 às 18:19)

Muito sol e algum vento,actual 30.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.1ºC / 31.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jul 2010 às 18:59)

boas
por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. 
o vento sopra frãco com rajadas moderadas desde as 17h. 
a minima foi de 14.0C e a maxima de 28.2ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta praticamente limpo, e como disse acima, o vento continua. estou com 25.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

Muito sol e vento moderado,actual 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2010 às 22:32)

Boas,algum vento de W,actual 22.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jul 2010 às 23:12)

Dia de sol, com algum vento à mistura. A temperatura variou entre os *14,8ºC  27,7ºC*


Neste momento arrefece e já registo *17,7ºC*


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

Aqui 17,4ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo. Mínima de 15,9ºC e máxima de 24,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Vento mais calmo com 21.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 08:36)

Por cá o dia acordou lindo, com sol, tempo ameno e algum vento fraco de Nordeste.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 09:39)

Vento agora um pouco mais intenso, com céu limpo a já algum calor.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jul 2010 às 10:51)

O dia acordou bem fresco mas com céu limpo!

Mínima de *10,6ºC* ás 6h30


Neste momento o sol já vai bem alto e a temperatura nuns agradáveis *23,0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (17 Jul 2010 às 12:00)

Hoje ficou bem patente a diferença das mínimas entre a estação do IM de Bragança, (no cimo de um monte junto à periferia da cidade) e a estação do Instituto Politécnico (bem no centro da cidade)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us



_Z13_


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 12:42)

O vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade, entre os 11km/h e os 16.2km/h de rajada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2010 às 13:38)

Boas tardes .

Hoje o ambiente já se nota mais quente,céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 32.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 33.7ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Jul 2010 às 15:31)

Boas tardes! 

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *29.4 C*.

Mínima de *12.5 C*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2010 às 21:11)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente ainda vai morno,depois de um dia bastante quente,actual 29.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 19.8ºC / 35.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 21:16)

Tarde bastante quente, com sol intenso e algum vento fraco a moderado com rajadas a acompanhar.

-------------------------------------------
Neste momento, céu limpo e vento quase nulo.

Actuais 23.2ºC e 45%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

A temperatura cai a bom ritmo...

Actuais 21.1ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jul 2010 às 21:54)

Extremos do dia: *10,6ºC  33ºC*


Por agora *23,3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2010 às 21:55)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com neblina sobre o rio. 
depois disso o ceu esteve limpo durante todo o dia
a minima foi de 13.7ºC e a maxima de 29.2ºC

 estive em trabalho na figueira da foz onde esteve um, belo dia de sol, so houve um contra que foi a brutal ventania que se instalou durante a tarde. 

actualmente esta tudo calmo e com 22.6ºC


----------



## Fil (17 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

Boas, estão 21,9ºC neste momento e céu limpo (como sempre). Mínima de 13,2ºC e máxima de 28,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2010 às 00:08)

Tudo calmo com vento fraco,actual 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2010 às 10:28)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo e já com ambiente a ficar muito ,isto hoje promete ,actual 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2010 às 11:26)

Vento fraco e já 31.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Jul 2010 às 14:10)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *33.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2010 às 17:03)

Boas ,ambiente quente,actual 36.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2010 às 20:25)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente já vai ficando mais morno ,vento moderado,actual 31.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.9ºC / 36.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jul 2010 às 20:38)

Dia quente e abafado por Bragança...


Neste momento ainda *31ºC*


Os extremos de temperatura foram *14,5ºC  34,8ºC*





Z13


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2010 às 21:05)

Dia quente e abafado, manhã de céu limpo e vento moderado e tarde parcialmente nublada por _altocumulus floccus e ondulatus._


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2010 às 23:59)

Boas,por aqui o céu está com a passagem de algumas nuvens,vento fraco,actual 24.5ºC.

Bom ó pessoal,por aqui a rapaz vai mudar de ares durante alguns dias ares mais frescos,boa sorte por cá .


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2010 às 01:15)

Dia quente com mínima de 15,9ºC e máxima de 31,2ºC. Neste momento céu limpo com 21,6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jul 2010 às 07:08)

Bom dia!

Céu nublado e *13.5ºC*.

----------------------

A máxima ontem foi de *33.5ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (19 Jul 2010 às 14:02)

32ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## tiaguh7 (19 Jul 2010 às 14:37)

mais um dia em que Mirandela prometia "rebentar com a escala" mas infelizmente a estação não está a fornecer dados. sempre a mesma coisa..,
só posso dizer uma coisa: CALOR, muito calor


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jul 2010 às 15:50)

Céu limpo e *29.1ºC*


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2010 às 16:01)

Tarde de muito calor pelo Nordeste Transmontano.

Por agora, 36.5ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2010 às 16:45)

Tarde quente com vento moderado com rajadas de NW, muito fumo na atmosfera.

Mínima de 13.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Jul 2010 às 21:02)

Céu limpo, vento moderado e *21.5ºC*.

Mínima de *13.5ºC* e máxima de *29.1ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2010 às 21:24)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Sul, na ordem dos 5 a 9 km/h.

Actuais 21.4ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## Z13 (19 Jul 2010 às 21:59)

Dia ainda mais quente e abafado do que ontem....


Os extremos da temperatura variaram entre os *15,3ºC  35,5ºC*


Neste momento ainda *24,8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

boas 
o dia de ontem (19) veio com nevoeiro que durou ate as 10h da manha
deixando o ceu limpo, durante todo o dia.
o vento soprou fraco como habitualmente entre as 15h e as 19h 
a minima foi de 17.6ºC e a maxima de 28.5ºC 

agora o ceu esta encoberto por neblina e o vento sopra fraco menos de 10kmh e com uma actual de 19.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 13:35)

Manhã de muito nevoeiro e vento fraco, com algum chuvisco à mistura.

Ainda fresco^( menos de 21ºC), com alguma neblina e vento moderado, na ordem dos 20km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Jul 2010 às 14:03)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje o dia está um bocado ventoso. Céu limpo e *23.9ºC*.

Mínima de *14.9ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jul 2010 às 14:18)

Calor na Covilhã, com 32 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 15:52)

Por cá a tarde cada vez mais mostra uma vertente amena e ventosa, com rajadas que devem andar na ordem dos 25 a 30km/h, desde que o nevoeiro levantou, tal como nos últimos dias.

É normal?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2010 às 17:17)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá a tarde cada vez mais mostra uma vertente amena e ventosa, com rajadas que devem andar na ordem dos 25 a 30km/h, desde que o nevoeiro levantou, tal como nos últimos dias.
> 
> É normal?



Tudo depende da perspectiva, pra mim na meteorologia nada é anormal.

Mas sim, são as condições actuais de momento, não tem nada de estranho, é "normal" vento e tempo ameno nesta altura.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jul 2010 às 17:25)

Passei estes dias ai pelo interior e ao contrario do que estava à espera a temperatura não esteve tão insuportável...a não ser no sábado...onde os incêndios ajudaram à festa...

Ontem ao final do dia começou-se a notar um nevoeiro que a meio da noite encobria por completo a serra...de manhã o céu apresentava-se coberto com nuvens altas, e uma temperatura bastante fresca...

A caminho da volta para o porto deixo-vos com estas curiosidades:

11h30 - 17ºC à entrada do comboio (Contenças - Mangualde)
12h30 - 22ºC em Santa Comba Dão
13h15 - 25ºC na Pampilhosa

P.S. - À medida que me deslocava para o litoral a nebulosidade desapareceu por completo mas o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade...

Deixo-vos com uma imagem da Serra da Estrela ao fundo


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

boas 
por estes lados a manha foi de nevoeiro com chovisco e assim esteve ate ao meio dia,
de tarde o ceu tornou-se limpo, co o vento a soprar moderado desde as 14h. 
a minima foi de 17.3ºC e uma maxima de 26.1ºC 

actalmente: ceu limpo, vento moderado e com 24.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 19:30)

Sim, Mário, eu sei que é normal tempo ameno e ventoso no Verão, só acho um pouco enigmático para mim que o vento aumente bruscamente a sua intensidade assim que o sol aparece.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

Fim de tarde marcada por um enorme mix de nuvens: stratocumulus sobre a Serra da Caramulo e a Estrela e _cirrocumulus_ e _altostratus_ (_floccus_ e _opacus_, respectivamente) e algumas _stratocumulus lenticularis_ espalhadas pelo céu.

Actuais 24.2ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jul 2010 às 19:55)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, Mário, eu sei que é normal tempo ameno e ventoso no Verão, só acho um pouco enigmático para mim que o vento aumente bruscamente a sua intensidade assim que o sol aparece.




De que quadrante estava o vento?Foi um aumento momentâneo ou duradouro?


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 20:13)

MarioCabral disse:


> De que quadrante estava o vento?Foi um aumento momentâneo ou duradouro?



Rodou de S para W/NW, foi duradouro, mas ficou mais fraco com o passar da tarde.

Cada vez mais nublado, por_ cumulus e altocumulus _a Norte e Noroeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Jul 2010 às 20:26)

Vou dar a explicação que acho mais plausível...

Certamente quando tinhas o céu encoberto a temperatura estaria relativamente baixa, na ordem dos 20ºC. Com o inicio da radiação solar, provocou uma rápida variação térmica...o que alterou bruscamente o estado cinético das partículas, provocando vento...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 20:59)

MarioCabral disse:


> Vou dar a explicação que acho mais plausível...
> 
> Certamente quando tinhas o céu encoberto a temperatura estaria relativamente baixa, na ordem dos 20ºC. Com o inicio da radiação solar, provocou uma rápida variação térmica...o que alterou bruscamente o estado cinético das partículas, provocando vento...



Ah, ok. Eu sempre pensei nisso, com base nos meus básicos conhecimentos da física atómica, que tenho deste 8º ano, mas achei que haveria uma explicação meteorologicamente mais plausível.


-------------------------------------------
Céu na sua grande maioria muito nublado por stratocumulus e altocumulus, vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 20.7ºC e 66%HR.


----------



## Z13 (20 Jul 2010 às 21:23)

Por aqui também aumentou a intensidade do vento desde o início da tarde... os extremos de temperatura foram: *15,0ºC  30,5ºC*


Neste momento já está bem agradável lá fora! (*21,5ºC*)


----------



## Mjhb (20 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

Céu maioritariamente nublado e vento fraco de NNW.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2010 às 21:55)

Pedro disse:


> Ah, ok. Eu sempre pensei nisso, com base nos meus básicos conhecimentos da física atómica, que tenho deste 8º ano, mas achei que haveria uma explicação meteorologicamente mais plausível.



Não é preciso física atómica, a explicação é  simples.

Durante o Verão nos dias quentes, secos e de céu limpo, forma-se no interior da península uma depressão térmica. O sol aquece o solo e atmosfera junto deste começa a aquecer, o ar torna-se menos denso e começa a subir criando um défice junto da superfície, gerando baixas pressões. E sempre que há um défice na atmosfera alguma coisa tem que o preencher, o ar das redondezas tem que começar a fluir para essa região. Durante a noite o sol deixa de aquecer o solo e restabelece-se o equilíbrio, para no dia seguinte tudo recomeçar novamente. Isto acontece no dia a dia sempre, mas no Verão como o sol é intenso o calor é muito forma-se uma depressão bem marcada.

Obviamente não é todos os dias que tens vento moderado ou forte no interior nas tardes de Verão (no litoral é quase sempre porque a terra aquece muito mais que a água e forma-se a brisa por esta mesma razão), a própria posição da depressão térmica que não é estática, vai variando, porque tudo depende também da restante sinóptica geral, da posição dos diversos centros de altas (anticiclone por ex) e baixas pressões a nível sinóptico e de como todas as forças interagem entre si. 

Esta animação ajuda a perceber melhor o que se passou ao longo do dia de hoje e se repete quase ao longo de todos os dias do verão com maiores ou menores diferenças. Observa com atenção a formação da depressão térmica, o comportamento do vento na tua região de Viseu, quer a intensidade, quer a direcção, e também as horas a que tudo se desenrola:


----------



## Fil (20 Jul 2010 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui estão 20,0ºC, céu com bastantes nuvens e bastante vento de W. Mínima de 17,5ºC e máxima de 27,8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2010 às 22:55)

entao e por isso que ha quase todos os dias o ventinho chato que habitualmente apareçe nestas redondezas... nunca pensei nisso... mais um conhecimento intressante aqui trasmitido

ja morei no caçem e la nas tardes de verao pouco se notava o calor, pois la vinha a ventania chata e fresca da serra de sintra, que ate se formava uma barra de nuvens, depois por volta das 19h la vinha a neblina... 
credo como era fatela 

actualmente o ceu esta com algumas nuvens, sem vento e com 19.8ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

Extremos de hoje:

17,8ºC / 29,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2010 às 13:52)

Vince disse:


> Não é preciso física atómica, a explicação é  simples.
> 
> Durante o Verão nos dias quentes, secos e de céu limpo, forma-se no interior da península uma depressão térmica. O sol aquece o solo e atmosfera junto deste começa a aquecer, o ar torna-se menos denso e começa a subir criando um défice junto da superfície, gerando baixas pressões. E sempre que há um défice na atmosfera alguma coisa tem que o preencher, o ar das redondezas tem que começar a fluir para essa região. Durante a noite o sol deixa de aquecer o solo e restabelece-se o equilíbrio, para no dia seguinte tudo recomeçar novamente. Isto acontece no dia a dia sempre, mas no Verão como o sol é intenso o calor é muito forma-se uma depressão bem marcada.
> 
> ...



Ok, obrigado Vince, aí estava a explicação meteorologicamente mais correcta.

------------------------------
Depois de uma manhã fresca e de alguns chuviscos sem acumulação, o início de tarde mostra-se marcado por muitas nuvens(cumulus e stratocumulus, assim como algumas nuvens altas mais a Norte) e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jul 2010 às 14:17)

Céu com algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com 28 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2010 às 20:24)

boa noite 

por aqui o dia foi de muito nublado, tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo do dia. 
o vento sopra fraco com rajadas moderdas desde o inicio da tarde... 
a minima foi de 19.2ºC e a maxima de 25.7ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta nublado, o vento fraco a moderado continua e está imenso fumo, nao sei onde é o icendio mas anda perto, pois parece nevoeiro... actualmente estou com 20.5ºc


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2010 às 20:54)

Nuvens altas e 21,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

17,5ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2010 às 21:45)

Tarde com muitas nuvens altas, em especial a Sul e Este.

Actuais 17.4ºC e 61%HR.

Mínima de 16.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2010 às 23:46)

noite calma, alguma brisa fresca e ceu muito nublado 
por nuvens altas e com uma actual de 18.4ºC


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2010 às 00:14)

Boas, temperatura actual de 17,0ºC, nuvens altas e ainda algum vento de W. Extremos do dia de 16,5ºC / 24,4ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Jul 2010 às 00:43)

Vince disse:


> Não é preciso física atómica, a explicação é  simples.



De uma forma diferente...a mesma explicação...Reparem como o centro da depressão apresenta valores de intensidade de vento superiores...


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2010 às 00:48)

Noite agradável, com *16ºC*, por enquanto!


Os extremos do dia foram: *15,9ºC  27,0ºC*



Z13


----------



## Z13 (22 Jul 2010 às 14:14)

Já está tudo de férias???

A mínima esta noite desceu aos *9,9ºC*, o que é bem significativo...


Neste momento temos céu praticamente limpo e *26,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (22 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

28ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2010 às 17:56)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu nublado por nuvens altas que foram desaparecendo ao longo do dia... 
o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde... 
a minima foi de 13.9ºC e a maxima de 25.8ºC 

actualmente 25.8 ainda a maxima do dia 
ceu limpo e vento fraco continua


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2010 às 19:52)

Por Viseu dia de manhã limpa e fresca, com mínima na casa dos 10ºC e vento fraco, e algumas nuvens altas e cumulus vindos de Oeste com vento moderado da parte da tarde, tal como ontem e nos últimos dias tem acontecido.

Mínima de 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2010 às 20:45)

Céu quase limpo, somente com alguma nebulosidade a Este, vento fraco de SW.

Actuais 22.5ºC e 47%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2010 às 21:26)

algumas nuvens e o vento ja quase nao existe, sigo com 21.0ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

Céu limpo e 20,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,9ºC / 26,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

Céu quase limpo, excepto a Este com algumas nuvens altas, vento nulo.

Actuais 18.8ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2010 às 01:05)

Boas, céu limpo com temperatura de 17,1ºC e vento moderado de NE. Mínima de 12,8ºC e máxima de 24,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jul 2010 às 15:04)

Manhã fresca e muito ventosa, tarde já quente e de céu limpo com vento fraco de NE.

Mínima de 13.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2010 às 17:57)

Z13 disse:


> Noite agradável, com *16ºC*, por enquanto!
> 
> 
> Os extremos do dia foram: *15,9ºC  27,0ºC*
> ...



Eu estou 

Só volto em Bragança em Setembro para mais um ano lectivo no IPB


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2010 às 18:10)

MSantos disse:


> Eu estou
> 
> Só volto em Bragança em Setembro para mais um ano lectivo no IPB



É bem, é bem... lol
Diverte-te o máximo que puderes.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2010 às 19:17)

boas 

o dia chegou com ceu limpo e com vento fraco mantendo-se este cenario ao longo do dia. 
a minima foi de 15.7ºC e a maxima de 31.1ºC 

actualmete o ceu continua limpo vento fraco a moderado 
e estou com 28.7ºC


----------



## Z13 (23 Jul 2010 às 22:13)

MSantos disse:


> Eu estou
> 
> Só volto em Bragança em Setembro para mais um ano lectivo no IPB





Boas férias!


Por aqui voltou o calor com  mais força...


Os extremos da temperatura foram: *11ºC  31ºC*


Neste momento estão* 20,3ºC*


A partir de amanha também estarei fora...  cá vos encontrarei em Agosto!


Boas férias para todos!


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

noite calma por aqui, sem vento ceu limpo 
sigo com 21.2ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 25,5ºC.

14,7ºC de mínima.


----------



## ac_cernax (24 Jul 2010 às 14:53)

Boas Tardes!

Céu praticamente limpo, vento em geral fraco e *32.1ºC*.

Mínima de *18.5ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 15:13)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de E e calor bastante.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

Por cá, cada vez mais quente e seco, com a pressão em queda, aso 1016hPa actuais.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jul 2010 às 17:04)

30.4ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 17:13)

Céu limpo e vento fraco, na casa dos 10 a 13km/h e temperatura na casa dos 32/33ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

Nova intensificação da velocidade do vento, depois de uma pausa na sua presença, de mais de meia hora.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Jul 2010 às 21:19)

Este tópico está muito adormecido hoje... Yambém, o tempo não ajuda.

------------------------------
Céu limpo e vento muito fraco de ENE.

Actuais 27.6ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2010 às 22:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo e algum vento fraco nas primeiras horas da tarde. esteve muito quente depois de parar o vento
minima: 17.0ºC e a maxima: 33.1ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e com 24.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

Boas noites.

Depois de uns dias sem me preocupar com o calor ,já voltei novamente ao inferno .

O ambiente por aqui ainda continua quente a esta hora,actual 27.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jul 2010 às 23:56)

Por aqui ainda 27.0ºC .


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2010 às 10:55)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 24,0ºC

Mínima de 16,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

Boas Tardes!  

Céu limpo e *35,0ºC*.

Mínima de *19,8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2010 às 20:26)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui o dia está sendo dos tais que não se sabe muito bem para onde é que vemos de ir .

Céu limpo e vento fraco,actual 33.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.3ºC / 37.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

Céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa.

Temperatura: *29.0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2010 às 21:45)

Por aqui o ambiente vai-se acalmando lentamente,hoje só me safo em casa ,actual 30.8ºC.

Já vi que vêm aí coisa perigosa para os próximos dias,ainda bem que continuo de férias .


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

Dia quente e seco, com algum vento á mistura, segundo meus avós, visto que não estive em casa.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

boas

bem por aqui segundo familiares o dia foi muito quente com ceu limpo e nao houve vento.... 
a minima foi de 17.8ºC e a maxima de 35.2ºC 

nao estive em casa fui á figueira dar uns mergulhos a praia visto que ainda faltam 20 dias para entrar de ferias  esteve la tambem calor, com algum vento a mistura. 

actualmente esta tudo calmo,sem vento 
ainda com 26.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

Neste momento,vento fraco e 29.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2010 às 23:17)

Despeço-me com céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jul 2010 às 02:02)

Neste momento ainda *25.0ºC*, com uma ligeira tendencia de subida. Céu limpo e vento fraco, inferior a 5 km/h.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jul 2010 às 07:01)

Bom dia! 

Céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo e *24,5ºC*.

Mínima de *22.1ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 08:00)

*Às 06h00:*


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2010 às 11:37)

Céu limpo e 25,0ºC.

Mínima de 16,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2010 às 13:02)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpinho e vento fraco,actual 32.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2010 às 13:31)

Céu limpo e 28,8ºC por aqui.


----------



## Serrano (26 Jul 2010 às 13:56)

31ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 14:53)

Manhã amena e tarde quente com vento moderado de SW e muuito fumo do incêndio localizado a NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2010 às 15:41)

Boas,por casa tasse bem ,na rua ,actual 35.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 16:49)

Ambiente para mim muito abafado, mas noutras regiões como excepcionalmente o Litoral está bem pior.

Vento moderado de E.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Jul 2010 às 16:52)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui céu limpo e uma excelente visibilidade.

Vento fraco e *34.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2010 às 17:07)

Algum vento quente e com uns meros corriqueiros 36.7ºC .


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 17:16)

Pedro disse:


> Ambiente para mim muito abafado, mas noutras regiões como excepcionalmente o Litoral está bem pior.
> 
> Vento moderado de E.



Não há por ai nenhum incêndio?


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2010 às 17:53)

boas

dia de muito calor, com ceu limpo e vento fraco quente desde as 17h 
ha um icendio aqui perto entre o carregal e tondela (acho eu) pois so vejo a coluna de fumo, mas e perto daqui. 
a minima foi de 23.2ºC e a maxima de 35.1ºC 

actualmente ceu limpo, vento fraco e com 34.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2010 às 18:03)

nota-se na imagem de satelite, as colunas de fumo dos icendios


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2010 às 18:57)

Ambiente ainda ,actual 35.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 22.3ºC / 37.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 21:30)

Ambiente ameno mas abafado, com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2010 às 21:46)

Boas,vento fraco e 31.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2010 às 22:38)

esta insuportavel dentro e fora de casa, e um cheiro a fumo na rua que nao se pode levanou-se vento fraco quente desde as 20h 

o meu proximo investimento será sem duvida um ar condicionado 

dentro de casa estou com 29.7ºC 

frora de casa ainda com 28.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2010 às 23:06)

Tudo calmo com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2010 às 01:08)

tudo calmo, algum vento fraco, sigo com 27.1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jul 2010 às 01:33)

Ainda com *29ºC*.


----------



## Fil (27 Jul 2010 às 01:52)

Boas, aqui a temperatura actual é de 21,5ºC com céu limpo. Os extremos hoje foram de 15,5ºC / 30,6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Jul 2010 às 14:05)

Ambiente cada vez mais quente na Covilhã, com 35 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2010 às 15:21)

Manhã amena e um pouco ventosa, tarde quente e abafada, sem vento e até agora sem fumo...

Mínima de 22.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2010 às 15:48)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a manhã foi passada em banhos,onde se estava bem debaixo de agua .

Céu limpo e com ambiente a escaldar na rua,actual 37.4ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Jul 2010 às 15:52)

Boas Tardes!

O ambiente na rua está bem quentinho, com *36,5ºC* e céu limpo. 

A mínima foi de *24,3ºC*, a mais alta deste ano.

Já foi ultrapassada hoje a mínima e a máxima do ano passado.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 17:03)

Fil disse:


> Boas, aqui a temperatura actual é de 21,5ºC com céu limpo. Os extremos hoje foram de 15,5ºC / 30,6ºC.



21.5º
uhhhhh maravilha
só agora vi o post
mas quem me dera isso
nem que fosse durante a noite
em tomar bateu-se o record do ano 42º
e ficámos proximos dos valores maximos registados pela estação meteotomar


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2010 às 18:41)

boas

por estes lados o dia foi muito quente, com ceu limpo durante a manhã. 

começaram pelo menos 3 icendios, um as portas de santa comba (granjal ) ourtro no carregal e mais um em tabua, onde deixou um ceu amarelo e a temperatura subiu bastante nessa altura. 
a minima foi de 24.4ºC e a maxima de 37.4ºC 

actualmente o vento sopra fraco com rajadas moderadas, o ceu esta amarelo do fumo e estou com 34.3ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2010 às 18:58)

fotos tiradas ha pouco...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2010 às 19:31)

Ambiente ainda muito  com 36.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Jul 2010 às 19:36)

Muto fumo e tempo abafado, com actual 34.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2010 às 20:51)

Ar muito quente e ainda 34.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2010 às 21:34)

Céu limpo e 29,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

19,2ºC / 33,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2010 às 22:22)

Nada se mexe ,actual 31.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2010 às 23:21)

esta tudo calmo, sem vento 
sigo com 27.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2010 às 23:59)

Boas,ambiente ainda muito morno,vento fraco com 30.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.8ºC / 38.8ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jul 2010 às 01:35)

Depois de um dia em que a temperatura subiu até aos *37.4ºC*, sendo esta a máxima do ano, ao final do dia a coisa refrescou e ao contrario dos 29 de ontem por esta hora, hoje estão *25.0ºC*. 

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Fil (28 Jul 2010 às 03:09)

Boas, por aqui o dia não foi tão quente como eu esperava, a máxima foi de 31,2ºC e a mínima de 18,5ºC. Neste momento ainda 22,2ºC. A 1 Km daqui a estação do Politécnico marca 14,6ºC...


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2010 às 10:28)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 28,0ºC.

Mínima de 19,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 13:25)

Depois de um dia que acabou com uma grande e spessa camada de fumo sobre a cidade, com visibilidade inferior a 800m em todos os quadrante, este dia começou limpo e ameno, estando agora quente e abafado, temperatura que deve andar na casa dos 34ºC.

Mínima de 20.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

cada vez mais quente, arrisco.me a dizer que deverão estar cerca de 38ºC, fumo, cada vez mais..


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jul 2010 às 16:04)

Boas Tardes!

Céu pouco nublado e *37,1ºC*.

Mínima de 21,5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jul 2010 às 16:30)

35ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 21.1ºC, que calor!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 16:36)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui hoje,safa ,actual 40.1ºC.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2010 às 16:38)

Por aqui a estação a esta altura marca 39.6ºc tendo já chegado aos 40ºc


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 17:06)

Céu parcialemnte nublado por cumulus radiautus, muito vento, muito calor e mutíssimo fumo, muito provavelmente vindo do incêndio de Cabanas de Viriato e do de Sever do Vouga, os mesmos que encheram a cidade de fumo no dia de ontem.

Visibilidade menor que 900m, excepto a Sul, com mais de 20km de vsisibilidade.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 17:37)

Depois de uma pequena intensificação, o fumo levantou um pouco e a visibilidade homogenizou-se em todos os quadrante, anda a cerca de 800/850m.

Horrível e irrespirável este ar, comparado com o de há menos de 1h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Por aqui já com algumas nuvens ,nada se mexe ,actual 39.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 17:48)

vento cada vez mais forte, de certo já na casa dos 30km/h de rajada e cada vez mais fumo, visibilidade menor que 600m.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 17:57)

Pedro disse:


> vento cada vez mais forte, de certo já na casa dos 30km/h de rajada e cada vez mais fumo, visibilidade menor que 600m.



Está cada vez pior por aí Pedro


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 18:02)

ThaZouk disse:


> Está cada vez pior por aí Pedro



Muito mau sim, tem sido dia após dia nisto: 26 de JUlho, incêndio entre Vila Chã de Sá até Parada de Gonta, mais de 15km, o que valeu foi o vento levar o vento para o lado contrário do centro da aldeia; 27 de Julho, incêndios em Sever do Vouga, Cabanas de Viriato, Vila CHã de Sá (de novo) e santa Masria da FEira, peovocam a uma fumarada autêntica, mesmo a mais de 50km com visibilidade menor que 300m em meios rurais e 28 de JUlho, hoje, começa o mesmo de ontem, mas de 4h antes...

Anda mesmo mau, e estamos a uma média de 40km dos fogos, imagino mesmo perto dos focos de incêndio...

----------------------------------
Nova acalmia, quese sem vento e visibilidade a cerca de 1200/1300m, que alívio..


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jul 2010 às 18:09)

Por aqui depois de uma máxima de 37.2`C a tempertura está em boa descida, estando agora nos 33.2ºC. 
Talvez devido ao aumento do vento que sopra por vezes moderado, penso que de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 18:41)

Ainda 38.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 19:20)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda continua em brasa ,aqui por casa nem se sente ,actual 38.0ºC 

Temperaturas de hoje 21.8ºC / 40.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 19:40)

A temperatura por aqui não se mexe,está um bafo ,actual 37.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2010 às 19:51)

boas

por aqui foi mais um dia de calor com ceu limpo... 
o vento soprou fraco de oeste rodou para sul á bocadinho e desvia o fumo de um incendio do lado de penacova e outro que esta em oliveira do hospital a passar por cima da cidade um fumo espesso e acastanhado que deixa o sol bem marelo, mas nada ao acomparado ao de ontem. 

a minima foi de 22.0ºc e a maxima de 36.7ºC 
actualmente estao 30.8ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2010 às 19:53)

Céu limpo e 32,9ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

19,8ºC / 35,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

O vento por aqui de W já chegou juntamente com fumo,o sol já está amarelado e cheira a fumo,a temperatura já vai descendo,actual 35.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Jul 2010 às 20:25)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer bem, está nos *26.5ºC*.

Abrir as janelas para refrescar a casa. 

Aqui o fumo está a passar ao lado, mas é bem visivel.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

ac_cernax disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer bem, está nos *26.5ºC*.
> 
> Abrir as janelas para refrescar a casa.
> 
> Aqui o fumo está a passar ao lado, mas é bem visivel.



Está com sorte .

Por aqui é só ar quente e fumo ,actual 34.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

esta tudo calmo, o vento rodou novamente para oeste, esta com direção variavel, desviando o fumo para a zona da serra da estrela... a temperatura esta em queda, estando agora com 28.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 21:02)

Ambiente quente e 33.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2010 às 21:57)

O vento já mais moderado de W,ambiente vai suavizando ,mas ainda com 30.9ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

Hoje foi o 2º dia mais quente do ano na minha estação com uma máxima de 33,0ºC (36,3ºC na estação do IM e 35,7ºC na do IPB). A mínima foi de 18,9ºC (17,8ºC na estação do IM e 12,3ºC na do IPB).

Neste momento uma noite bem quente com 26,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2010 às 23:30)

esta tudo calmo por estes lados 
sem vento, ceu limpo e com 25.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 00:16)

Neste momento muito fumo e baixo,dever haver algum incêndio por perto,actual 27.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2010 às 09:53)

Por Vila CHã de Sá, manhã fresca e com muito fumo, proveniente do incêndio no local já habitual dos fogos em Vila Chã /Fail.

Mínima de 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 10:12)

Bons dias .

Por aqui hoje promete ser mais um dia bem quente...

Céu limpo com muita bruma,vento fraco e já com 32.4ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (29 Jul 2010 às 10:43)

Nas 24 horas do dia 28 julho de 2010
TOMAR esteve 24 horas com temperatura superior a 15º
19 horas a mais de 20º
14.20 horas a mais de 25º
10.10 horas a mais de 30º
5.50 horas a mais de 35º
e.... 2.10 horas a mais de 40º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 10:57)

O ambiente por aqui está ficar muito mau ,actual 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 11:41)

Por já cheguei aos 35.0ºC antes do meio-dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 12:37)

Isto por aqui está a ficar em brasa ,actual 36.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 16:00)

Boas,ambiente sufocante,actual 39.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2010 às 16:13)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 34.1 C.

Mínima de 21.0 C.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2010 às 17:25)

Boas tarde...

Por Santos Êvos, céu parcailemnte nublado, muito fumo, a ir pouco a pouco reduzindo a vsibilidade, ainda vai a uns abastados 15km...

vento moderado com rajadas de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2010 às 19:11)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu limpo acompanhado pelo fumo que se foi agravando da parte da tarde. o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde
a minima foi de 20.0ºC e a maxima de 33.5ºC legeiramente mais baixa 

actualmente o mbiente esta irrespiravel por causa do reencendimento do icendio de penacova, esta muito fumo e baixo, parece nevoeiro ao lonje. 
estou com uma actual de 29.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 19:27)

Boas ,vento moderado de W e 34.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 24.9ºC / 39.4ºC .


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2010 às 20:01)

Poucas nuvens e 32,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

21,4ºC / 33,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 20:48)

Vento moderado e ainda 31.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2010 às 21:20)

Hoje a máxima foi de *34,8ºC*. 

Por agora estão *24.8ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2010 às 22:59)

esta tudo calmo por aqui...
uma brisa fresca, ceu limpo e uma temperatura agradavel de 24.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2010 às 23:04)

Vento mais fraco,ambiente na rua ainda morno ,actual 28.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Jul 2010 às 23:08)

Ambiente ameno e vento fraco..

Actuais 23.1ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2010 às 11:17)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 25,0ºC.

Mínima de 17,0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2010 às 12:44)

Boas Tarde!

Céu limpo e *33.5ºC*.

Mínima de *19,5ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui continua tudo igual ,actual 37.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2010 às 17:59)

Céu limpo com vento fraco,ambiente muito ,actual 38.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Jul 2010 às 19:27)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *30.2ºC*.

Máxima de *35.8ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2010 às 19:46)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de W,actual 34.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 23.8ºC / 38.2ºC .


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jul 2010 às 19:57)

Extremos de hoje:

*Passos de Lomba 775m (Vinhais):*
*Tmín.: 15,8ºC*
*TMáx.: 35,0ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2010 às 20:30)

boas

aqui o dia foi de sol, e algum vento fraco durante a tarde... 
a minima e de 20.9ºC e a maxima de 34.9ºC 

actualmente esta tudo calmo, ceu limpo, vento fraco de oeste 
com 28.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2010 às 20:40)

Vento quente com 32.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2010 às 23:29)

esta tudo calmo, 
ceu limpo, alguma brisa e com 24.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2010 às 23:41)

Vento fraco e ainda com 28.6ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Jul 2010 às 14:22)

mais um dia com Mirandela a "arder", temperaturas por parte do I.M. é que é mentira...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2010 às 18:16)

Boas tardes.

Noite mais fresca e dia menos quente .

Céu limpo e vento moderado de SW desde o meio-dia,actual 34.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 18.6ºC / 35.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2010 às 20:30)

O ambiente já se vai notando mais fresco hoje ,actual 30.4ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

não faço a mínima onde seja o incêndio(talvez a noroeste da cidade) e se é mais que um, mas a verdade é que o céu aqui em mirandela está carregado de fumo com aquele cheiro característico. 
há tanto tempo que não via os montes e serras com tanta vegetação como este ano e parece que vai arder tudo outra vez


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2010 às 21:36)

Boas,uma temperatura mais digna por estas horas,actual 28.0ºC .haja descanso .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2010 às 23:09)

Tudo calmo com 25.8ºC.


----------

